# performance upgrades



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

I'll have 1000 bucks in may and i want to know whats my best bang for my buck with performance parts. my engine is stock.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

intake, header, and exhaust, pulley, oh, do u wanna go N/A or do u wanna use forced induction, if u wanna go turbo, just save the money because u wont be able to use these things i mentioned if u decide to turbo later


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

whats N/A?, i cant afford turbo.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

N/A is natural aspiration. it means you arent forcing more air into your engine with a turbo or a supercharger


----------



## perma23 (May 9, 2002)

hmm.. save ur money until it quadruples.. then get a bluebird sr20det.. then you'll be pushing 200+ HP.. 

thats what i've been planning to do


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I say if youre gonna stay N/A go with a Hotshot CAI ($200), Headers ($400) and stromung exhaust ($500-600). 

You can also go with Nitrous.

If you wanna go turbo, at least get the stromung exhaust. Then go with JWT cams, UR pulley, lighter flywheel, and upgraded clutch (if applies).


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

turbo=more hp per $


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

actually,
nitrous = more hp per $$

nitrous is the cheapest way to gain hp


----------



## Purple B14 (Dec 13, 2002)

Oh ~ but Nitrous kills the engine pretty fast. Am I right ?


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

Nitrous does have the potential to kill your engine.
But with the strong internals of the sr20, it can take 100 shot and still be a daily driver, and unlike turbo, you only use it when you want to, its not spooling all the time like a turbo (i'm not saying turbos are bad though)

The setup: properly programmed JWT ECU, JWT daughter board (for ECU controlled nitrous, the safest way and pretty much foolproof), 370cc injectors, and a single fogger nozzle nitrous system.

Unlike most other 4 cylinders, there is no distribution problems, because the JWT system injects the nitrous from a single fan jet located in the throttle body. As the liquid nitrous immediately flashes into a gas it will be directed in proper amounts to each cylinder. 

And as with the ECU controlled nitrous, the JWT controller allows you to drive the car normally without fumbling for the squeeze button. The automatic engagement at over 4000 rpm also helps the car get out of the hole without the tires going up in smoke. The nitrous control ROM says go when the proper conditions for safe operations are present--4000 or more rpm from the crank angle sensor, and a full throttle signal from the throttle position sensor--if these conditions are met, the ROM turns on the nitrous solenoid.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

For the short-term, nitrous is cheaper than turbo. Can we say that long-term? How often do you refill the bottle? How often do you USE the bottle? How much money to refill?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

with a turbo, u can select different levels of power by increasing/decreasing boost. and the only thing u have to fill is the gas tank with some high octane fuel. turbos arent used (positive pressure) all the time, they are load dependent. in everday driving it is possible to drive around without boosting.

if i were to use nitrous on a nissan, i would definitely use the JWT setup. ive heard it works really well. i just prefer the turbos over nitrous or turbos and nitrous


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

oh yeah, I'd prefer a turbo over nitrous too, I just love that "psssshhhh," but nitrous is cheaper, so since moneys an issue, i was thinking going nitrous first, then eventually turbo.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Um....it sounds like this individual is just getting into modding his car. Telling him to slap on a turbo or do an engine swap is kind of absurd don't you think? 

Turbo is great, if you want to drop $2500+ and be spending a shitload of time tuning the engine. It's common for people to throw around the turbo idea like it is not big deal but it involves a huge commitment as far as time and resources. Going from a NA engine to forced induction is never easy or cheap. Unless you know what you are doing, stick w/ your NA motor or go buy a stock turbo charged car. 

Concerning no2, a stock sr20de engine can handle up to a 100 shot w/o major difficulties. However, you will have to upgrade your clutch or you will make short work of it while on spray. Nitrous is much cheaper in the short term compared to turbo ($500-$600 compared to $2500-$3000) but if you enjoy speed (like most of us) you will make quick use of a bottle. Nitrous varies as far as price by region but it is usually not all that cheap.

IMO, w/ a $1000 you should focus on common upgrades and stay away from more extreme measures until you gain more mechanical knowhow. Buy a cold-air intake, header, and exhaust and that will run roughly $1000. Advance your timing if you haven't already.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

it all depends what his goal is on his car, if he wants to mod it just to do casual racing, then do the basic bolt ons (CAI,timing,Headers,Exhaust,Pulley, etc..).......that would be the best use of your 1K$ if u dont wanna put any more money in, you'll feel the difference in power.......or u can always use NOS


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

> but it involves a huge commitment as far as time and resources.


actually, i enjoy building and getting a car to run correctly. maybe i should rephrase what i previously stated. IMO, i would save ur $ and do nothing but research, read, and research some more. this way u know what u r getting into...be it FI or nitrous or bolt ons.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

You guys kept throwing around the 100 shot of NOS on the SR20 but if you look at his info, he has a 200sx SE, ie GA16.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

El_Presidente said:


> *oh yeah, I'd prefer a turbo over nitrous too, I just love that "psssshhhh," but nitrous is cheaper, so since moneys an issue, i was thinking going nitrous first, then eventually turbo. *


nice clean car


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)




----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

> You guys kept throwing around the 100 shot of NOS on the SR20 but if you look at his info, he has a 200sx SE, ie GA16.


Yeah that is true, although that engine can still handle at _least_ a decent 50 to 60 shot, but you should do what zeno said, just start with the basics:


> Buy a cold-air intake, header, and exhaust and that will run roughly $1000. Advance your timing if you haven't already.


That should keep you happy for a little while till you crave more power. And even if you do eventually plan on turbo, I would still say get the header, you can always sell it later. But either way you go, boost or bottle, make sure you build you car up to handle it first, just get impateint and just try to slap it on.

And one more thing, do lots of research.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

> advance your tiiming if you haven't already[QUOTE}
> 
> how do u do that. i've used the search function. i keep reading bout a step by step for the B-14's equipped with the distributor. but no one tells how. all the posts just mention it. please help me out i would like to mess aroudn with my timing. i'll try +2 first. everyone says the most noticable difference would be to bring it up to 15, what precations do i need then?.. 91 octane... what else?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november98/timing.shtml


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Kojima explains all!!....read this website and ask for clarification afterwards. sentra.net 

Sorry about the misinformation on no2, I have an sr20de so I assume EVERYONE has one (at least all the cool kids do  ). The ga16 should be able to handle at least a 50 shot, whethere you will need a new clutch is another matter.

Keep in mind your final goal w/ the car. Are you just looking for something to mod. as a daily driver or are you willing to sink some serious time, effort, and money into the car? If you plan on having the most power possible, love tuning cars, and have a large amount of desposiable income; by all means save up for an sr20det. If you are like me and don't have huge amounts of money and mod. your car simply for the enjoyment of it, go for the intake/header/exhaust.

Additionally, there are hundreds of possible mods. to be done for show if you want to spice your car up a bit (they are also a lot cheaper....body kits being the exception).


----------

